# Bohning Blazer Helix Fletching Jig SSR Arrow Shaft Surface Cleaner Bohning Arrow Wrap



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Just used this the other night when I needed to fletch some Carbon Impact arrows sent to me. I thought what a great way to test the Blazer Vanes and wraps sent to me by Bohning. So, I set up and began the process of cleaning my shafts with the Bohning’s SSR arrow shaft surface cleaner. Cleans aluminum, carbon and fiberglass arrow shafts. Comes conveniently in a pint, quart or even gallon size container and all you do is add water. Leave the shafts in for five to seven minutes. Then rinse under hot running water and let air dry. Do not wipe dry and avoid touching shafts prior to working with them.
Once dried, I began to apply the Bohning wraps. The Bohning adhesive wraps are made from seven year outdoor durable 2 mil cast vinyl. I used a mouse pad to apply my wraps. I peeled the wrap off effortlessly and laid the wrap on the pad and and rolled the arrow over it. They rolled on nicely without any difficulty what so ever. As far as the durability, I have yet to test this. I will be leaving an old arrow outside with the wrap and vanes on it until spring of 2011. At which time I will report back on how it did.
Then, I got out the Helix fletching jig, which gives three degrees of helical to a 2” vane. According to Bohning, “provides perfect arrow rotation for fix blade and broadhead flight.” I found it to be a very nice jig to work with. You just lay the vane into the jig, apply your glue, and attach to the jig base and wait for your glue to set up. No mess and no fuss. Rotation knob works very nice and adjustment is as easy as loosening a knob and adjusting to your proper arrow size. Nice surface allows it to be cleaned up without much effort.
I used the Fletch-Tite Platinum glue. According to Bohnings website, “it works on all types of shafts. More aggressive, faster set-up and provides an extremely tough, durable bond. Remains flexible and is water repellent. Platinum® tubes have a shelf life of two years from the date of manufacture. Platinum® cans have a shelf life of one year from the date of manufacture.” I use this on all my vanes and I am very happy with it. I have used other brands and found the vanes will come off or loosen in areas. I was also taught to place a bead of glue at the front of the vane. This helps keep the vane from tearing off in the front from penetration. Once done I allowed everything to sit over night. On some of the shafts I glued the vanes directly to the shaft. The wrap is there to give a more shaft friendly way of cleaning off your vanes and to see you arrow in flight as well.
Now in shooting these I have found they give the shaft a nice spin. I am at this time shooting only field points. I have begun to prepare for broadhead testing soon and will add to this review on how well the broadheads did with the blazer vanes. To learn more about the blazer vanes and the other products mentioned above visit Bohning’s website.
*Aritcle written by: Gary Elliott​*


----------

